# Polyurethane coating causing smell



## Zer0tonin (Aug 13, 2020)

Hello my dudes, I'm hoping some of you might have run across this issue that I am having in the past and know what I can do about it.

I recently built a pair of plywood enclosures for my two pythons. I stained the wood with water based stain and sealed it with clear water based polyurethane. I'm using 100 watt infrared globes with a reflector as heating, with a thermostat set at 32°C (89°F), but whenever I turn on the heating, the whole enclosure starts smelling mildy toxic. I assumed the reflector was getting too hot and burning the wood it was touching so I put a layer of insulation in between, but it made no difference.

Any idea if this is dangerous to the snakes? Or if the smell will eventually stop? Thanks!


----------



## CF Constrictor (Aug 17, 2020)

Hi ZerOtonin
Did you air the finnished enclosures out enough before use ?


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 17, 2020)

I've found those coatings to take a fair while to cure. I don't like using them within a month of applying the coating. Plenty of people do and I don't know of any definite cases of it causing problems, but if the smell bothers me a little I don't want to put an animal literally inside a concentrated chamber of that stuff in the air.

If you've only just painted it on in the last few days, it'll likely get better. I've always installed lighting/heating with a sheet of insulation in between them and a coated surface.


----------



## CF Constrictor (Aug 17, 2020)

I used cabots water based clear coat , and left the finnished product outside for about 2 weeks before use. I agree with Sdaji , if i can smell it , then no go !


----------



## Zer0tonin (Sep 6, 2020)

Sorry for extended wait on reply, I forgot that I posted this.
Yeah I put the Cabots Water Based Polyurethane on back in april, and it still smells, but only when I turn on the heating. Ive resorted to turning it with the opening facing downwards and putting one of those electric oil heaters inside for a few hours, but the smell still hasnt gone away. It's crazy.


----------



## DoinStuffWithDino (Oct 14, 2020)

Set the box up out side empty & if possible put 2 heat lights in.
Turn lights on close it up with the main doors open a smidge & leave it on for 24-48hrs.
U want to fast cure the chems out.
If poss set a room fan at 1 on low so it airs out the chems as they burn of.
U just want bit of gentle air movement, don’t let it get cool.
U need to bake the paint.


----------

